# A batch of cranks this weekend



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I did these this weekend I like'm all though the more I do the more I appreciate the pro's.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice job, love the glass colored ones, see teeth marks already ! Mike


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are the last two I did this weekend. I am seeing a definate need for a lure turner, although I am nearly out of baits.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Looking good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those will work, nice job! I love those chartreuse and pink combos for Erie...


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Those will work, nice job! I love those chartreuse and pink combos for Erie...


Papa Smurf and DB Crusher...


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Did another batch this weekend and they are getting better. I kinda cobbled together a lure turner. I've never been really happy with the way the clear coat set so the lure turner was a huge improvement. I'm still waiting for my microwave turntable motor but at least I was able to turn these baits with much more ease and frequency rather than hanging them from the line tie or the tail.

These Cotton Cordell baits have a slight raised texture that I have never been a huge fan of. The clear coat with the lure turner took care of the texture and these baits are as smooth as glass and look like they are dripping wet. This picture is pretty rough but you get the idea.

When I get the lure turner done and presentable I'll post a picture but it very simple and high capacity.

OH, I also hung a heat lam above the lure turner pointed down on the baits. I don't know if that helped with the smoothness at all.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, you've been busy! Nice work!


----------



## b75nweav (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking good..!


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice. I painted some blades tonight. Later this week will be some cranks.


----------

